# Spring Creek Report???



## Fargus

Anyone hit Spring Creek recently? I plan on hitting it tomorrow after class and maybe Tuesday as well.


----------



## Fargus

Must be on since everyone is being tight lipped about it. Figured this recent rain would have em shut off for a few more days, but maybe I will get lucky tomorrow or the next


----------



## John_B_1

creek is high and muddy, good luck if you go, just don't go with high expectations


----------



## Fargus

John_B_1 said:


> creek is high and muddy, good luck if you go, just don't go with high expectations


That's my fear and had hoped that it had cleared some over the last few days. I will definitely report back with my findings.


----------



## HawgTied

Went up there last Sunday 1-18. Water was muddy with 2-4" of visibility. Threw everything in the tackle box and caught nothing. We went up the creek just past the high lines and turned around. Water coming from the East Fork was marginally better, but we had no luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Steven H

Creek was trying to clear as of Wednesday afternoon of this last week, then rain Thur/Fri got it back to the way it has been for 3 weeks almost now, MUDDDDY. Water level returns to normal after 2 days or so but it needs good 5-6 days to have any visibility to it. We have been chomping at the bit to go, spent this last weekend planting brushpiles since the water is so bad. Hoping for maybe Sunday before the super bowl, and that is IF we go no rain rest of week. We have 1 pack of fish left, need some more real quick!!.


----------



## John_B_1

Steven H said:


> Creek was trying to clear as of Wednesday afternoon of this last week, then rain Thur/Fri got it back to the way it has been for 3 weeks almost now, MUDDDDY. Water level returns to normal after 2 days or so but it needs good 5-6 days to have any visibility to it. We have been chomping at the bit to go, spent this last weekend planting brushpiles since the water is so bad. Hoping for maybe Sunday before the super bowl, and that is IF we go no rain rest of week. We have 1 pack of fish left, need some more real quick!!.


If all goes as planned and we get no rain the wife and I will see you out Sunday morning.


----------



## katjim00

Well right now beautiful week forecasted with rain this weekend. Can't catch a break


----------



## Fargus

No Joy!

Nearly zero visibility.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Yeah I went right before the rain and it was just getting clear enough to maybe catch some fish, but the water in my opinion was still too cold. If we can get a week of clear skies, and no fronts we should be in business


----------



## Rip Some Lip

Going Thursday, will report.


----------



## Rip Some Lip

Rip Some Lip said:


> Going Thursday, will report.


Still a bit high and off color. Caught 5 little males, let them swim off.


----------



## Fargus

Thanks for the report


----------



## Steven H

Venturing out myself tomorrow morning. Stopped and looked today, level looked about normal but it is still not the best color. Tomorrow looks to be the only window, as rain to come again mid week. We cant catch a break this year.
RIP, were you in a black chevrolet today around 1145 or so?


----------



## Fargus

The wife and I are talking about hitting JJ around noon or so tomorrow.


----------



## Steven H

Got a teacher conference at 11, will post before that to give you idea of what I was able to come up with Fargus.


----------



## Fargus

Steven H said:


> Got a teacher conference at 11, will post before that to give you idea of what I was able to come up with Fargus.


I appreciate it! I have committed to an exercise regimen M, W, F starting tomorrow or I would get out there earlier. Kinda hoping the bite turns on as the water gets warmer throughout the day.


----------



## Rip Some Lip

Steven H said:


> Venturing out myself tomorrow morning. Stopped and looked today, level looked about normal but it is still not the best color. Tomorrow looks to be the only window, as rain to come again mid week. We cant catch a break this year.
> RIP, were you in a black chevrolet today around 1145 or so?


Black F-150. 11:45 we were pitching plastic at the rear of the park.


----------



## Steven H

1 small male, just too dirty still. Tried 4-5 colors and retrieves, could not make it happen this morning.


----------



## Fargus

Well durn


----------



## essayons75

Fished midday just a few yards west of the Cypresswood Drive bridge. Caught and released 3 in about 1 1/2 hours using minnows from OTs bait shop ($3.45 for 2 bakers dozens).

I heard a few were also being caught at JJ.

Bite is light and slow but might pick-up before the rain. If it misses us tomorrow we should be in business next week.


----------



## Bankin' On It

I fished JJ park from 830 this morning till noon and caught 6 white bass. Only two keepers. The water flow looks about normal but it is still muddy with about 4 to 6 inches visibility.


----------



## John_B_1

The fish are there, Steven H met me today and we caught around 10-20 each, if the rain would ever stop we would kill em.


----------



## Steven H

Water color is trying to improve for sure, flow is about normal. We were in kayaks, neighbor was on foot, walking downstream, said he had 20 or so, but nothing out of this world. When the heavy clouds came, bite completely shut down on us, right as it looked like we had found them. If this tuesday/wednesday rain is light, it should be really solid this weekend, maybe the one we have all been waiting for.


----------



## smithnwesson

does anyone fish under rilley fuzzle?


----------



## Ronborsk

Thinking of walking the banks in JJ park tomorrow. Has anyone been there in the last 2 days? Checking if muddy/high, etc. 

Been a while for me. Seem like years ago, talking 20 or so years. when we creek fished in winter for whites and it was cold we did better with minnow. For those that caught fish were they on arties or live? Assuming arties but feedback is appreciated. 

I also don't know how far you can follow the banks legally if someone knows that answer. 

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## John_B_1

Artificial, as far as boundaries I can tell you when I was without a kayak we would ease the creek with waders and would go all the way to the fork.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Ronborsk said:


> Thinking of walking the banks in JJ park tomorrow. Has anyone been there in the last 2 days? Checking if muddy/high, etc.
> 
> Been a while for me. Seem like years ago, talking 20 or so years. when we creek fished in winter for whites and it was cold we did better with minnow. For those that caught fish were they on arties or live? Assuming arties but feedback is appreciated.
> 
> I also don't know how far you can follow the banks legally if someone knows that answer.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ron


I caught mine on everything I had. I caught a couple with a big lipped crank bait. I caught one on a 4" curly tail grub. I caught the rest with Rattle Traps. After I donated my 3rd Rattle Trap I quit. They would stop biting one and hit the next. It was weird. I think the Rattle Traps worked best due to water clarity at the time. I'd hammer them with 4-inch curly tail grubs in tandem all day in better water.


----------



## Ronborsk

Thanks. Now I wonder what the conditions are. Will wet a hook tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Ronborsk

Saturday 2 7 2015 bite was slow with only small males caught that I saw. Saw a few caught here and there.


----------



## Fargus

How did the water look? Visibility? 

May try to hit it Tuesday after class.


----------



## John_B_1

Water is good, a little off color but definitely fishable


----------



## Steven H

I concur with John B, no rain scheduled for the whole week. Water was that light grey color it gets right before it gets "trout" green. When I crossed 59 yesterday, you can see some sandbars now. Should heat up mid week and be full steam this weekend.


----------



## ant

Fished Jesse Jones Park Sunday 2/8 4:00 - 5:30 and ended up keeping 10 fatties. Five were females 14-15 inches and the five males were 12 inches. I threw back 20-30 keeper males but they were 11-12 inches and not worth the effort filleting. All females were full of eggs so the spawn is early.

I was using 1/16th oz. white Roadrunners with white Powerbait. If you can find them schooled up, you can limit out. The problem is the schooling areas change every year. This year's hole hasn't produced for me before and last year's hole is 100 ft wide now with no fish.


----------



## Ronborsk

Pardon my ignorance, I'm a newbie I guess. Powerbait makes a lot of products. Are you speaking of adding some type of powerbait ball or trout bits/nuggets to the tip of the hook and use a white curlytail on the roadrunner?


----------



## ant

PowerBait Original 3" Power Grub (curly tails)

I doubt the Powerbait additive affects the bite, I just like the action of their curly tails. I have a bunch of colors of the Powerbaits but I use white 99% of the time with white Roadrunners.


----------



## Ronborsk

Thanks. 

Confidence in a color/lure helps me catch fish more than color in many instances. Color can be a factor though. Back in the day when I did a lot of this it was white or yellow.


----------



## Titan2232

Cypress/Spring Creek sure do get fished hard these days. I was surprised to see 10+ vehicles @ cypresswood this past weekend. I was lucky to see a single angler back in my high school days aside from the deep hole at the rope swing.


----------



## Titan2232

Seen a fella haul two 10ish lb hybrids/stripers (not sure) from that hole back in the day. All he had was a rod, bait bucket, and cast net. I assume he was using shad and god only knows how he managed those fish out of the water with that steep bank.


----------



## Pokey357

My cousin and I went down to Spring/Cypress creek yesterday. The bite was ready; we fished from 12pm to 4pm and managed 26 white bass (kept 17). The largest one went 16", we had a few 13" fish, and the rest were about 11".


----------



## Pokey357

We started off using lime/chartruse curly tails on Road Runner jigheads; they weren't producing, so we switched to crank baits. We caught fish on all of the crank sits, but the larger 4" baits in blue back/ chrome and Gold back/cream/chrome were more successful than the smaller baits. We really didn't start catching the bigger fish until we switched to the bigger baits.
Also caught a nice largemouth. It was a decent day, the water clarity was much improved from last week.


----------



## Titan2232

Nice catch bud. Did ya'll find a hot hole near the bridge or were the fish scattered?


----------



## Pokey357

We fished Cypress Creek right before it intersects with Spring creek. They weren't scattered; we fished the same spot the entire time we were there. I have some cool pics, if I can figure out how to post them I'll put them up.


----------



## fishingman c

I went on the first of this month to cypress creek and we got 3 small male whites and a big crappie on minnows. Maybe going Saturday but I think I might try jj park again its been a while since I went there. I remember getting like 10 from the same spot at jj in 2012. That's the best I ever did on the whites. Gonna try and get em this year.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Going in the morning. Been killing them thanks to a tip from a fellow 2cooler. They catchin em at jj
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN

That big one on the yak was almost 18" and it was a male!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

Awesome white bass there SwineAssassIn, I thought it was a male at first glance, long and lean. That a big boy.
Good catch, that means two weeks from now it should be on up here on the north Trinity area.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Caught some small males at a new spot this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronborsk

*Feb 13 report*

Fished today. Bite was slow. Hammered out 15 keepers with only 2 being big sows. 7 females, 8 males. Spinner baits and rattle traps.


----------



## Ronborsk

*Pic*

Pic of partial catch


----------



## Pokey357

Took my buddy Noah to Cypress creek around 4:30 pm today. It was his fist time fishing so I had to teach him how to cast. After almost hooking me in the eye and actually hooking himself in the hand, he finally settled down and started to make some good casts. Little joker out fished me he caught 5 to my 4. We did good for fishing for only about an hour.


----------



## SwineAssassiN

Caught a nice little mess of fish this afternoon. My buddy had a stringer about like mine and dropped it in the water. Oh well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithnwesson

I was planning to hit up LnD tomorrow but im leaning towards spring creek... Can anyone send me in the rite direction??? I have never fished Spring creek. Thanks


----------



## parker1228

Im at spring creek now but any suggestions on where yall normally fish? Not tryin to pot lick just looking for a general direction. Thanks


----------



## BigBuck

I always just fish my way downstream to where Cypress and Spring creek come together. There are some nice holes, and its not too far to paddle. I have seen some nice stringers come from upstream, but I have never went that way.
Good luck!
BB


----------



## parker1228

Is it bank accesible? Didnt wanna fight the winds in a kayak today


----------



## Titan2232

You can park under Cypresswood Dr and walk downstream quite a ways.


----------

